# HB 788 CI GPS Speed Issues..!



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

When "slow" trolling with either the kicker or the trolling motor the GPS speed reading on these units jumps all over the place...! Example- If I am trolling with the trolling motor in "calm" water at .8 the speed will jump from 1.2,1.5,1.8,2.2 ... in an instant. I can't tell how fast I am going except for the fact I have to have a Lowrance hand unit by my side which is frustrating  I notice when going above 10 GPS the units don't jump around. 

Anyone else have these problems? I know I can't live with it and will at a min replace the one up front and replace with a Lowrance or a Garmin unit if this can't be fixed.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

They all do it. You have to take into consideration current, wave surges affecting the speed, even very small waves, ect...

Read more in this thread.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=173377


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hetfieldinn said:


> They all do it. You have to take into consideration current, wave surges affecting the speed, even very small waves, ect...
> 
> Read more in this thread.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=173377


The lowrance units i have had over the years never acted like this. The hand held lowrance I have to put up front does not do it. These are extreme jumps 1.0 then 2.3 then back down to 1.5. It is not caused by current, waves, etc. I used it Ice fishing and standing still it was jumping. I googled it after posting and it appears many other HB users of the 700 series and higher are also experiencing this. Appears this is also something called the Donought problem they are working on. I know Lowrance has had issues that is why I switched but man I wish I went with them...!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Seems like the 700 Bird series unit have had a ton of issues, I would call Bird and see what they can do for you, I know they have been great about getting guys problems resolved, surging between 1.5-1.8 2.0.1.7 is the norm while targeting 1.6 but what you are describing doesn't sound right. if you had a lowrance or any other GPS unit you know the difference. They will help you out.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> Seems like the 700 Bird series unit have had a ton of issues, I would call Bird and see what they can do for you, I know they have been great about getting guys problems resolved, surging between 1.5-1.8 2.0.1.7 is the norm while targeting 1.6 but what you are describing doesn't sound right. if you had a lowrance or any other GPS unit you know the difference. They will help you out.


Thanks Kevin- I have always had Lowrance and never had these issues. This is not normal. I can be on a perfectly calm inland lake and running the trolling motor on the same speed and the readings will jump from .8 to 2.5, 2.0, 1.5, etc. These units have had a lot of issues and I have experienced a couple of them. (I also had the transducer Problem). Their customer service has been great but I should not have to continually deal with this stuff. I just want to fish..!


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

triton189, check out this post by HBirdDeborahCHC

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=173768

I had questions about my 596ci HD DI installation and she helped me through H'bird without any fuss. She's usually checking this site but I haven't seen her around here for a couple days.

spinner


----------



## HBirdDeborahCRC (Apr 19, 2011)

triton189 said:


> When "slow" trolling with either the kicker or the trolling motor the GPS speed reading on these units jumps all over the place...! Example- If I am trolling with the trolling motor in "calm" water at .8 the speed will jump from 1.2,1.5,1.8,2.2 ... in an instant. I can't tell how fast I am going except for the fact I have to have a Lowrance hand unit by my side which is frustrating  I notice when going above 10 GPS the units don't jump around.
> 
> Anyone else have these problems? I know I can't live with it and will at a min replace the one up front and replace with a Lowrance or a Garmin unit if this can't be fixed.


Which 788ci unit do you have? What is the serial number of the unit?
Do you have the latest software update for the unit?

Is it just the speed thats off or are you tracking a course?


----------

